# Worried about pheasants



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Too much rain and cool weather during the nesting season in SE ND this spring. I haven't been out scouting birds this spring but I'm not very optimistic that the numbers are going to be very good next year. Anybody been out looking?


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

When is the really critical nesting period for pheasants? (_i.e. _when does it need to be dry and for how long?) I think I read June 15th somewhere on this site. Is that right? I haven't had a chance myself to do any scouting...


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

Found this link on another forum.

Link below gives a rough idea how much rain has fallen compared to historical data - but doesn't address temperature. Still it seems to indicate that "doom & gloom" is perhaps premature.

http://www.hprcc.unl.edu/products/current.html


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I believe the prime hatching time is between May 15 to about June 15 This year that time period was very wet and cold. I was working in central N D during the prime time. It was terrible weather for upland hatching. I think we will have very poor upland reproduction this year.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I heard a lot of birds actually made it through winter quite well this year, but the hatch will for sure be decreased this year with the wet and cold weather.

It will be interesting this fall to see if I can shoot pheasants fairly close to home, like last year, or if I will have to drive all the way to the in-laws at Beulah.

If the birds are Southeast again, however, I bet anything more land will be posted compared with last year.

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there...go buy yourself something nice.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

They will lay eggs up to three times if they lose their clutch. So I wouldn't be to worried yet. Last year by Lamoure that was the most birds I have seen in ten years. Hopfully it stays that way.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Lowell Tripp always told me that the second half of June was THE critical period. I am not all that worried yet...


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Quite the storm this evening.

The mosquitoes are getting rather thick.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Brad Anderson said:


> Quite the storm this evening.
> 
> The mosquitoes are getting rather thick.


ZERO mosquitos in my yard.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The front end of my pickup is a killing machine!! Lotsa standing water this year.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the skeeters are so thick in my yard i can't hardly breath when i go outside. i guess it's a good excuse not to get anything done. it really sucks though when i want to get something done. i hate having to put on a half of can of bug spray.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Well boys its June 23 and the temp was 38 degrees last night. I for one am not expecting a good hatch. Skinny little chicks with no feathers dont last long in cold weather. We need warm weather fast to salvage this hatch.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.hprcc.unl.edu/products/current.html
Interesting web site showing the variance from normal rainfall for areas in ND
select the following choices in the drop down menues
Precipitation departure
may 2004
high plains 
to see North dakota


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I seen pheasants every were when I was snow goose hunting this spring. There were pheasants on the road by about every patch of CRP and slough you drove by.


----------



## marson (Jun 28, 2004)

The


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Marson How would you have any information on the hatch in SE North Dakota ? The G&F people dont know what the hatch is going to produce.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Whatsmore, if the early whether did have an affect, there won't be a "the hatch", but instead potentially several hatches, for weeks to come. I wouldn't count out the SE just yet, given the carry over of adults. Might be a disproportion of quite immature birds early in the season, but I'll be very surprised if aggregate bird numbers in the SE are down from last year.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL, LOL, LOL i wonder if he doesn't just want more hunters down in the SW. LOL averagejoeshunting or whatever.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've driven around a little south of Jamestown area and east a ways and have seen Hens with some broods. Nice to see, makes me feel a little better. I'll be suprised to see the number of birds as there were last year but I think there still will be enough birds in this area to keep me from going west. Probably not what the westerners want to hear?


----------

